# Freezer Conversion



## Doc (5/6/03)

I've been thinking about what should be the next addition to my brewery.
I think a chest freezer is the go, before summer comes around again.
So I've been doing a bit of research into freezer conversion projects.
Here are a couple of the good links I've found.

OreganBrew Freezer Conversion
KegoratorMadness
Ken Schwartz
K&E Converted Freezer
CountryBrewerThornleig Freezer Conversion

Primarily I just want it for fermenting and lagering in. I already have a keg fridge so don't need another for dispensing.

Have any of you guys done a freezer conversion?

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (1/7/03)

Gotta find me one of these tap fonts for my freezer conversion.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (2/12/03)

Well tonight I bought the next addition to the brewery.
It is an 1100 litre chest freezer.

Yeah baby 1100 litres of capacity for temp controller fermentation. My current fermentation fridge will be jealous as hell :lol: 

Will pick it up next week.
Not sure if I will put a collar on it like the links to other conversions listed in this topic as it will primarily be for fermentation, not a keg fridge.

Will have to sort out temp control for it though. So now I'm on the lookout for a temp controller.
Also have to clean out the brauhaus and do some re-arranging to make room for the beast.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Boots (2/12/03)

1100 Litres !! Damn, that's impressive.

Are you looking to put a few bodies in there as well ?  

I "may" be getting my hands on a much smaller one as a freebie. Was thinking I'd just do one of the cheap timer plugs on it (if I end up getting it).

Have fun Doc - and remember, no matter what they say, size DOES matter :lol:


----------



## nicko (2/12/03)

dont really like the look of the taps out of the side of the chest freezers, 

thats the beauty of them ,getting the font out the top....

that country brewer fridge has gotta be one of the best ive seen.


----------



## BrentonSpear (2/12/03)

Doc, If you need one of the temp controllers I will be purchasing one from Grain & Grape tomorrow as they are having their 20% off sale, so I could pick you up one and mail it on.

Let me know.


----------



## Doc (2/12/03)

Brenton,

Are you talking about this one ?

Thermostat, Heating Make your own fermentation box.
0 to 40 degrees C or 30 to 110 degrees C. $99.00 

Have you seen, them/heard good reports about them ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Shed (2/12/03)

Wow, that's impressive Doc! .. at last count I think we put you down for about 7 fridges?? and now you're adding a 1100 litre freezer!. Are you advising Sydney Electricity about future grid upgrades????


----------



## Batz (2/12/03)

I want one too


----------



## BrentonSpear (2/12/03)

Doc,

Yep, thats the one. From what I have read it is the same one that everyone else uses.

I have looked at them at G&G and it has a dial for the temp and a temp sender unit coming out of the box.

I am pretty sure that they all do the same job, I certaintly cant find anything better, I have been looking for 3 months!


----------



## Doc (3/12/03)

Cool Brenton,

Their website says the sale is for web orders too, so I'll order it today via the web.
Thanks for the offer though.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## timmy (3/12/03)

If you want to do things cheaper do what I do. If you go to actrol or kirby and pick up a thermostat with a range of around 0-20 just replace the one in the freezer. It takes about 20 mins and about a quarter of the cost.

Unless you want to use the freezer as a freezer every now and then of course.


----------



## Justin (3/12/03)

Hey Doc,
Temp controller here. Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...38&category=294

$75 buy it now price, looks kind of funky and this guy has been selling them for a while now. There are three currently up for purchase. Digital. Not bad when considering the $99 tag at G&G.

Anyway, hope it helps.

JD


----------



## BrentonSpear (3/12/03)

Doc, No probs.

I have been watching those digital ones on ebay and he hasnt sold one since he started offering them. They do look good though. Not quite plug and play though.


----------



## Doc (3/12/03)

Thanks Justin,

...but also at the moment G&G have a 20% off sale.
So theirs is also $75.

Just rang John at G&G and ordered one.
Should have it in the next couple of days.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Justin (3/12/03)

Nice one. Damn good sale that.  

Good for piece of mind too, buying through these guys. At least you know it will do the job with out problems. Enjoy your new toy.

JD


----------



## Doc (11/12/03)

*The freezer has entered the brauhaus*

Picked up my 1100 chest freezer tonight.
wooohoooooo.
Now have to try and fit everything else back into my shed :huh: 

Will post pic's later.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (12/12/03)

Here is the beast.
Only just managed to get it out of the nursing home I bought it from. Damn skinny door ways (although I think I may have broken a bone in my hand).
Fits rather snugly into the shed. But it is function over comfort right ?  

Doc


----------



## Doc (12/12/03)

Here is a 60 litre fermenter and a 25 litre fermenter in it. Still plenty of room left over.

Actually this morning I put in a full 25 litre fermenter and there is still stacks of room.

Wired in the thermostat last night and dialled up 10 deg C, and this morning that is what the temp was sitting at. Beautiful.

So now I have to get brewing to fill it up. Will be doing two AG brews this weekend. First will be an Irish Red and the second will be Jayses Skunk Fart Pale Ale.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## joecast (12/12/03)

doc,
you are about two seconds from turning pro!! that is one impressive freezer set up. looks like the broken hand just may have been worth it.
joe


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/12/03)

Doc, did you simply replace the original thermostat with the one you ordered from Grain and Grape?
BTW, I am envious.

TDA


----------



## GMK (12/12/03)

Doc

Nicely done...

Are you able to post costs on the freezer and the thermostat setup...

Thanks


----------



## Doc (12/12/03)

I am using the GroWarm ?? thermostat that the Grain and Grape sell.
Got it in their 20% off sale. Just plug the thermostat into the power, the freezer into the thermostat, mount the temp sensor bulb in the freezer and select your temp.
I hooked the temp bulb sensor through the back of the thermometer you can see on the inside of the freezer lid, so it then sits in the middle of the freezer (temp sensor bulb not shown in picture).

So, the freezer cost me $450 which in Sydney for a good condition 1100 litre freezer is excellent. Found it in the trading post.
The thermostat was $83.50 shipped to Sydney. TCB sell them for about $120 from memory.
Got a work/brewer mate to help me pick it up, cost a couple of beers after the job  

Now that I have more temp controlled space I can go for more kegs and fermenters   
Where will it end ?????

Beers,
Doc


----------



## crackers (12/12/03)

very nice pickup doc.
well done.
im looking for something similar (maybe not as big, dont think it will fit downstairs)

cheers
crackers


----------



## johnno (12/12/03)

man,
thats a whole lot of fridge there Doc.
I too am jealous  

cheers


----------



## Batz (12/12/03)

That's the go Doc , just what I want !
Hard to come by one of that size up here


----------



## wedge (12/12/03)

Doc, dont listen to them, your frig isn't too big............. your shed is just too small :lol: 



Wedge


----------



## Doc (16/12/03)

The beast of a chest freezer is going fantastic in conjunction with the thermostat.
I have the two weekends brews fermenting away beautifully at a nice controlled 19 deg C.

I also have another brew sitting in secondary ready to keg.

However I almost afixiated myself last night when I went to check on how things were going. I put my head into the freezer cavity so I could see the temp gauges on the fermenters and when I breathed in it was like POW.

Of course the entire freezer was pretty much full of CO2. 

Something to be careful of guys if any of you use a chest freezer as a fermentation unit.

Still breathing just,
Doc


----------



## Gough (16/12/03)

Hey Doc,

At least you shouldn't have any oxygenation problems  :lol: :lol: :chug: 

Shawn.


----------



## JasonY (30/1/04)

Well thanks to my loving family I picked up a temperature controller for the freezer yesterday and as it was brew day today felt compelled to put it to good use straight away. 

Knocked up a simple collar out of 120x30 pin screwed together and then butchered some joist straps I had lying about to keep it in place when plonked on top of the frrezer (these are the metal things you can see). 

All up cost me about $40 for the gear and I put it together during the sparge and boil of todays brew. Could use a bit of paint and some silicon to make sure it is nice and sealed but thats a job for another day.


----------



## JasonY (30/1/04)

Another shot with todays brew chilling the final few degrees before pitching (hopefully a tasty LCPA using chinook & centenial for bittering).

Anyone have any good ideas as to the best spot to put the temp probe, as you can see its just hanging about 

Hmm next will be low temp brews!!


----------



## GMK (31/1/04)

Tape the probe to the centre of the back panel.....

That should give you the best control.


----------



## JasonY (1/2/04)

Thanks GMK will give that a shot. Looks like its working a treat so far.


----------



## Bigfella (2/2/04)

Well I've done it I've taken the leap forward and got my self a chest freezer 360 Litre room for six kegs and other stuff. I did the hunt around today trying to find a replacement thermostat for the freezer, I thought I would go the thermostat replacement route vs. the plug in type. I first went to a little appliance place in box hill to talk to him an was told that replacing the thermostat with a fridge thermostat should work in theory, but he didn't have one in stock so he sent me of to his supplier Actrol Parts, They were not a great help they told me that it may work but it will probably blow up the freezer "and it may or may not" I don't know this for sure but they where reluctant to sell me anything.... So I went to a place in Wantirna south called Stokes Appliance Parts they were a great help. They did look at me kind of strange when I walked in saying I want to turn a freezer into a fridge but when I told him it was for beer he got interested.
So he ended up selling me a fridge thermostat that is used by service guys as a temporary replacement for ones that kick the bucket but it can also be used permanently. It does have to be wired in but any one with a tiny bit of know how can do it. the price was only $49 better than $ 100.
I can give you the info if anyone would like to know or even some pics if you would like to have a look.

wish me luck that it last longer than the first guy said.


----------



## GMK (2/2/04)

Very Interested to hear how you go...

Good Luck


----------



## Batz (3/2/04)

Any of this sort of info is really useful bigfella , after all that's what this site is about.
Please post pics and comments on how it's going


----------



## Batz (3/2/04)

And bigfella , I am looking for a freezer now , how many fermenters could you get in your 360lt job?


----------



## Bigfella (9/2/04)

Sorry Guys I haven't forgotten you all but I've been a bit busy my wife goes into hospital tomorrow to have our second baby. So I will try to post some pictures of my freezer and the thermostat when my life gets back to normal.

To answer Batz ? I can fit 6 20 litter kegs in it so I don't know how many fermenters

Well I'll catch you guys when I'm aloud to get back on the web.


----------



## big d (9/2/04)

best of luck with the second one bigfella.im sure you will be tied up for a little while.


----------



## wardy (24/2/04)

hey guys, is this the same thermostat that grain and grape sell??

note this one is $60

http://www.herpshop.com.au/Thermostats.html

i will get it, if it's the right one.


----------



## SteveSA (24/2/04)

That's the one I use and I'm really happy with it. Unfortunately I paid $90 for mine :angry: Oh well... live and learn.


----------



## Batz (24/2/04)

Same as mine
And I paid $100 up here

May just get another a this price


----------



## RobW (24/2/04)

Do you need to change anything to make them work with a cooling device rather than a heating one?


----------



## wardy (24/2/04)

now that's a good question, what governs the on/off criteria? there must be some kind of polarity control, or at least a jumper to control on/off? anyone know with their existing thermostat?

i guess i will find out tomorrow, as i have already ordered one.


----------



## RobW (24/2/04)

I'll give them a call & find out now


----------



## wardy (24/2/04)

actually, just thinking about it, i don't think it really matters. The switch can only engage "on" when the temperature deviates from the required setting whether that be above or below. Whether you have a warming device or a cooling device should be irrelevant.


----------



## RobW (24/2/04)

I'd have thought if it's set for a heater between say 4 & 6 degC that means at 4 it will come on & at 6 it will switch off. If you hook it up to your freezer & your freezer comes on at 4 it will start to cool & stay on won't it? Or alternately if your freezer temp is over 6 it won't come on at all. Anybody else got any ideas?


----------



## SteveSA (24/2/04)

The unit I have has a 1.5 degree swing. This means if I set the dial to 3 degrees the fridge will switch on when it hits 4.5C and will run until it cools down to 1.5C. The fridge then switches off until 4.5C is reached again.

BTW set your fridge to the coldest setting - it chills quicker, therefore runs for a shorter time.

Regards


----------



## wardy (24/2/04)

yes keneasy, you may be right. i just hope it's not microprocessor controlled and i can just change the polarity or something on the relay or switching mechanism. Don't they also sell these at brewshops to control the heater mats?


----------



## RobW (24/2/04)

Just spoke to the HerpShop & they say that unit is unsuitable for cooling. :angry: They have another one that would do the job for $33 but it doesn't have a probe.


----------



## wardy (24/2/04)

thanks KenEasy, should have asked that question myself (didn't even occur to me that a thermostat would not have been bi-directional. i guess i can always use it in winter to keep my ale temps up above 15C


----------



## Batz (24/2/04)

Cheers KenEasy,
Thanks for chasing up that info for us all

Batz


----------



## GMK (24/2/04)

some of the temp controllers can be convereted from heating to cooling by moving a wire inside.

I dont know if this is one of them...


----------



## wardy (24/2/04)

that's what i'm hoping for. i'm an instrument technician, so the first thing i will be doing is pulling it apart. i've put it on the company account so i really have nothing to lose, if it works however, i will be on a winner! fingers crossed because i want to start my first lager tomorrow. currently the warmest temp in my fridge is 8C... is that too cold to start fermenting a lager at?


----------



## RobW (25/2/04)

fwiw Wardy the HerpShop bloke didn't think it could be reversed. As an intrument tech you might be able to though - good luck & let us know how you get on.


----------



## GMK (25/2/04)

Wardy

You should be able to brew a lager at 8C....
Just let the yeast bud at room temp for the first 24 hours - then in the fridge to slowly cool to 8 and then leave in primary for 2 weeks.
Rack to secondary and dry hop for 4- 6 weeks in the fridge at 8.
Take out of the fridge and let goto to room temp over 2-3 days - Diaceytl Rest - then bottle.

Let us know how you go.


----------



## siiren (25/2/04)

Guys, I have bought a thermostat from the Herp Shop.
Have tried to change it to control a fridge, but it is designed for a heat box for reptiles. I opened the box to hopefully change the thermostat from normally open to normally closed but the thermostat does not have the dual setting. Tried everything but eventually sent it back to the shop. It would be a good (but expensive) solution to a controlled heating box in cold climates however.
My .02c worth anyway!


----------



## wedge (25/2/04)

this one turns on your appliance when the temperature gets too LOW!

You want one that turns on the frig when it gets too warm.

IT would be great for a HLT though!

You could timer set the switch then bring you water to temp when your still laying in Bed!


----------



## Doc (18/3/04)

There were a few people discussing mounting a font on a freezer conversion a while back, and having to think about how to mount it so it was still easy to open the freezer and access the kegs etc inside.
A couple of days ago I came across this picture of a font mounted on the side of an upright fridge.
It got me thinking that it would be a nice easy solution to mount a font onto the collar of a converted freezer.

Thoughts ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (18/3/04)

just thinking doc
a really good collar conversion could incorporate an extension serving as a bar top.pity i cant take a pic of my thoughts as i reckon it would look real neat.would take some good wood to incorporate as the bar top with the font to one side.
does this make sense.?collar to allow the beer line out.top of lid covered with wood and a neat fit to the next part of the bar top where the font is.the whole lot would blend in and you wouldnt even know there was a fridge below.

cheers
big d


----------



## PostModern (18/3/04)

Doc said:


> It got me thinking that it would be a nice easy solution to mount a font onto the collar of a converted freezer.


I've seen it. In fact, isn't that the primary purpose of a collar?

EDIT: http://www.boomspeed.com/danno/collar.jpg thusly.


----------



## RobW (18/3/04)

Nice one here too:

http://hbd.org/starcity/images/box/box.htm


----------



## big d (18/3/04)

very close to what i think would be good keneasy.
however the fridge/freezer top would be plain bar top(wood) with the beer towers/or the type doc posted coming out the side of the collar and into the next part of the bar top.this way the serving is done similar to a pub but to one side of the fridge that is looking like a bar top.
also if the collar was high enough and with the beer lines long to suit your beer font you could come straight out the top of your collar.beer towers and enough lines to lift the lid to get into the freezer/fridge. :blink: 
think i make scence. :huh:


----------



## Doc (19/3/04)

Yes, the key point I was getting out was mounting a Font (not just a tap) onto the collar.
Would look a lot more spectacular too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Booga (25/3/04)

Hi all, I have just bought myself a 400lt chest freezer and will be building my bar around it. I will take pics as I go and post them here.

Has anyone found a suitable temperature controller as yet??

I have looked high and low and with no results. This is the only thing hold me back at present.

Cheers,
Booga.


----------



## Justin (26/3/04)

Build it. www.tobins.com.au have a selection of capillary thermostats in a range to suit your needs and can send you one out. Buy a jiffy box from jaycar, an extension lead and a couple of connectors and your pretty much done. Shouldn't cost anymore than about $50. The thermostats are about $38 I think.

Credit goes to Linz on this one. Esentially your building a grow warm controller, check the "gro-warm" thread.

JD


----------



## Booga (26/3/04)

thanks Justin........i'm on to it. muchly appreciated!!


----------



## Gout (26/3/04)

search for SOSMAN as he listed the thermo he uses as do alot of us. This one you dial up the temp and it holds it perfectly $40 i think we paid. perfect!!!


----------



## sosman (26/3/04)

I couldn't find any posts from sosman that made sense but I found the link.

brewiki: temperature control


----------



## Bigfella (26/3/04)

I use that one it works a treat, I also have another one that I talked about earlier in this topic.


----------



## Booga (29/3/04)

Justin said:


> Build it. www.tobins.com.au have a selection of capillary thermostats in a range to suit your needs and can send you one out. Buy a jiffy box from jaycar, an extension lead and a couple of connectors and your pretty much done. Shouldn't cost anymore than about $50. The thermostats are about $38 I think.
> 
> Credit goes to Linz on this one. Esentially your building a grow warm controller, check the "gro-warm" thread.
> 
> JD


Justin, I don't suppose you have a part number. I sent them an email and have had no responce.

I'm after a cooling thermostat........one that turns on when the temp is too hot and off when temp is too cold.


----------



## Justin (29/3/04)

Yep, either the TS-040S (0-40oC) or the TS-050S (0-50oC) will do you fine. These thermostats have both heating and cooling abilities so if you want to make up a warming fermentation cabinet for the winter you can do that too. Just set up a switch to flick between using the normally open and normally closed options, there are three tabs. If you have a multimeter you can work out which one is which. If you don't know what your doing find a sparky friend or someone who plays with electrics to help.

Cheers, Justin

Give them a call.


----------



## Booga (29/3/04)

Thanks Justin, you are a champion........I owe you one mate.

Booga.


----------



## Booga (1/4/04)

In case anyone is interested I thought I would let you know where I have ended up.

I went with Justins great advise and went through Tobins at www.tobins.com.au but decided (after talking to one of the sales guys "VINCE" and conversations with a couple of the sparkies here at work) to do it the right way although it is considerably more expensive.

Below are the part numbers, part description and price as at this posts date.

RDE32/S6EN
temperature controller 240V - $143.00ea

DSAG1212HC
125x125x100 plastic enclosure - $30.25ea

JQX-116F-2/240A-L1HS
30A 3hp 240V heavy duty relay - $16.40ea

As I said it is more expensive and is in kit form that "should" be put together by a qualified electrician but the benifits are a no bulls**t temp controller that will control cooling or heating from -40c to +130c and very acurately.

Maybe I have gone a bit over the top but I am a firm believer that if you do it right the first time you will only have to do it once........the first time.

Here is a picture of the unit for you visual stimulation haha.

Cheers,
Booga.


----------



## sosman (1/4/04)

$40


----------



## sosman (1/4/04)

$40
-20 to +30 degrees
Dial up the temperature you want.


----------



## Booga (1/4/04)

yeh I have seen those pictures previously in other posts, problem for me is I didn't want to put a screwdriver to my freezer. Your point is well taken and if I had a old 2nd hand freezer that cost me next to nothing then yep I would do the same.

I was simply offering the members of this forum another option if they wanted a professional approach. The unit I posted above plugs into the wall and your freezer plugs into the unit and you then run the thermostat into the freezer through your collar. Absolutely no mods to the freezer itself (apart from the collar of course).

I paid over $1000 for my freezer and didn't want to modify it, I thought there may be others out there in my boat.

Booga.


----------



## Batz (1/4/04)

well done booga,
we like lots of different ideas
looks great

bit xxy , but great


----------



## wardy (2/4/04)

i must admit, i didn't want to screw my fuji koki into the wall of my fridge either!! mine currently just lays on a shelf under the light (which is handy). When i get the chance (when i've finished my current CCing) i will silicon it to the wall of the fridge. 

i love my fridge!!  it brings me such joy


----------



## Batz (2/4/04)

I think I have finally found a large freezer , I already have a fridge with fan controller fitted , but may fit one of these fuji koki thingys to this one


----------



## PostModern (2/4/04)

sosman said:


> $40
> -20 to +30 degrees
> Dial up the temperature you want.


 sosman, this is the solution I was going to go. Where did you get yours?


----------



## sosman (2/4/04)

Booga said:


> yeh I have seen those pictures previously in other posts, problem for me is I didn't want to put a screwdriver to my freezer. Your point is well taken and if I had a old 2nd hand freezer that cost me next to nothing then yep I would do the same.


 Hey I'm not complaining - the more options the merrier.

Keep in mind that the fuji koki doesn't have to go in the fridge - that's just the way I did it. You would just need to wire it between the fridge and the wall socket and run the temp sensor inside (eg through the door seal).

One day I will get around to mounting the dial outside the fridge. I am just worried about drilling through something that I shouldn't (gas pipe).


----------



## sosman (2/4/04)

You can buy the Fuji Koki's at Refrigeration Parts Vic in Ringwood. Last time I spoke to him he chuckled because he had sold more in a month than in the previous year. You should probly ring before you make the trip.

The full contact details are on brewiki: temperature control somewhere. Its just a strip shopping thingy half way along heatherdale road.

I have heard they charge different prices depending on who serves you. The bloke seems to be the lowest price (mine was $37 inc GST).

PS if you are after copper pipe (say for a chiller), ring a plumbing shop or two then check his price, I saved about $20 on an 18m roll of 3/8".


----------



## sosman (2/4/04)

Wardy - you get that top drum from Bunnings?


----------



## Doc (18/4/04)

So I got my freezer for Xmas and I'm more than happy with it.
I'm currently brewing ales in it so have it set for 18 degC.
The temps in Sydney are starting to cool down.
I'm thinking that in another month the balance will change where I want the avg temp in the freezer to be higher than the avg ambient temp.
Has anyone else already configured a temp controller to both a heat and cooling source to maintain a temp that is different to a greater or less ambient temp ?

Otherwise I'm thinking lagers will be the go for winter. But I'll need to get a few more brews under my belt quickly to keep the stocks up.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bigfella (19/4/04)

Hey Doc
I'm using the Fuji Koki's controller. But I have a switch setup to make it ether warm or cool, otherwise when the fridge heater comes on as soon as the cooler goes off and vise-versa.
So I need to do a bit of weather watching to work out if it needs to be heat or cool, a bit of a bugger but not to hard to manage. I'm sure you can get a controller that will handle this better.


----------



## Doc (19/4/04)

Yeah I've got a similar controller in my lager fridge, but have only hooked up the coolling contacts.
I have some old fermenter heating pads somewhere that I could use as a heat source.
Maybe change my controllers over between the fridge and the freezer and configure the heating pads on the heating contacts.

Or maybe as I suggested it would just be easier to brew lagers.

Doc


----------



## wardy (19/4/04)

Sosman,

Yep, that's what they call at bunnings a 25L open head camper. It was $18, plus $2 for the tap. I really only use it to CC or for secondary. It does have an O-ring but i can't get a seal like i do on the fermenters from the HBS. I even had to trim down the poor joins in the plastic moulded lip to get a better seal. The plastic is also not as good, and the plastic thread on the tap stripped itself in no-time. 
It is more compact, i will give it that!. 

Unless size/space is a concern, i would spend the extra $16 and get a good quality one from the HBS complete with airlock, grommet.


----------



## Hoops (19/4/04)

Doc
I have done ales in winter in Toowoomba where we get frosts.
All I did was add about 2 L of hot water in the bottom of my fermenting fridge which brings the temp up quickly. I found that once up to fermenting temp it holds there for quite a while. From memory I only added hot water twice - first thing in the morning and before going to bed. This winter I will try either an aquarium heater (which I already have) or a cheap thermomstat from Jaycar and a light globe. Your heat pad would probably do the trick.
Great lager brewing weather though  

Hoops


----------



## Bigfella (27/4/04)

Well I have finally finished the freezer conversion here it is and my fermenting fridge.


----------



## Bigfella (27/4/04)

inside


----------



## Bigfella (27/4/04)

fridge


----------



## Doc (2/5/04)

Nice looking job on the freezer bigfella.
Good to see a beer in shot too  

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/6/04)

G'day Doc and others  ;

I think I've posted on the right spot. Here's some more shots of my freezer modifications. It's up and running and serving beer rather well. In the future I plan to tart the whole thing up with some panelling or corrugated sheeting or whatever.
It's a pretty small Tuckerbox with a collar built from some old wooden shelving I had lying around. I've just lined the inside with those camping mats you see at the Reject shop. Seems to do an OK job of insulating the top.

My only complaint with the thing is in hot weather. If I've got a highly carbonated beer on top the first pint or so foams due to the higher temps of the lines in the top of the font. You can't chill these fonts. Also chest freezers seem to stay cooler on the bottom than the top. Suppose I am pushing the thing beyond it's intended use.

Holds four kegs with not too much extra room. I've only got two kegs in the pictures but trust me I can squeeze in two extras.

Thermostat is the standard Adloheat model that Grain and Grape sells. I've also got one in my fermenting fridge. I've got a third one as well which runs from 30c to 110c for my hot liquor tank.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/6/04)

Here's a shot of the inside;

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/6/04)

:chug: Finally,

Da thermostat :chug:


----------



## kman (1/6/04)

how much was the thermostat?


----------



## Booga (1/6/04)

Hi warrenlw63, in regard to your question on how to keep a tower cold, there was quite a few ideas thrown around in the "ebay items" topic. Click here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...opic=1700&st=15 and go to page 2 of that topic. Somewhere close to the bottom of that page you will find a post by myself that started the ideas flowing.......flowing much like beer on a hot Sunday arvo around the BBQ 

Hope that helps you out a bit.

Booga.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/6/04)

G'day Kman,

Thermostats are $99 from Grain and Grape.

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/equipment.htm

I know you can buy cheaper models that you wire up to the fridge yourself. If your electrical nous basically amounts to the aptitude of a 10w lightbulb like me  these models might be more expensive. But you just plug them in and you're away.

Got my first one 6 years ago and it hasn't skipped a beat. Great for fermenting fridges as well.

You can get them for fridges or heating models which are good for lightboxes or HLTs. I can walk out in the morning now and have my sparge water sitting at 75c.

With my freezer model. I just put the probe into a bottle of water. I've also got an aquarium therometer shoved in their as well. Just keeps me in touch with the liquid temps.

Here's a pic of the thermometer. Paid about $25 for it a Dick Smiths.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/6/04)

Thanks Booga,  

I'll go and have a look at it.

I really only encounter problems during summer. I had a hefeweizen on tap that was carbonated to about 110kpa which would foam badly for the first pint. I found that freezing the glasses for about 30 mins. helped this as well.

I've heard some people toying with the idea of using a small aquarium pump and some ice water in the bottom of their freezer (no good for me no room left with 4 kegs). Another elaborate one I've heard of is using glycol and recirculating it around the tower?? I'll read more.

Warren -


----------



## Doc (24/7/04)

Warren,

I'm finally getting around to a chest freezer conversion for my keg frigde. My current keg fridge has * @(#&$(&@# DIED*.
So I'm going to get a chest freezer for my serving taps. I'm going to go down the collar and font path as well for it.
However I don't have as much room as you seem to behind the freezer (ie a font would go through the wall before I got the lid open enough to be able to get kegs in and out).
So I've been thinking of ways around this. 
My current thinking is a collar, then a false lid on top of the freezer lid to mount the font. The false lid would be on drawer runners so it can slide off to the side to the side allowing me to open up the freezer lid.
The problem I see with this is the length of beer line I'd need to be able to slide the false lid off the top to open the freezer lid. I guess I could go for a balanced system but I force carb at 300kpa so that would a lot of beer line which would then need to be cooled otherwise the first few beers wouldn't be chilled. That would mean an aquarium pump or a glycol system. Unfortunately that is getting very expensive on the budget I have from my very understanding wife who really saw me crack the shits today when my keg fridge died and my projector in the home theatre room also started dying a slow death just before the All Blacks vs Spring Boks game.

Anyone got any good ideas or tangents of thought I haven't thought of ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## BrentonSpear (24/7/04)

Doc,

Why not split the lid for the top of the freezer in two and hinge it front and back so that the front section with the font attached to it swings forward and the back section swings back. That way you can easily get at the kegs without the font hitting the wall.

You would need the front flap to overlap the rear one to ensure a good seal but it wouldnt be too hard. You could then lock the whole lot down with wing nuts or something similar.

Brenton


----------



## Doc (25/7/04)

Brenton,

That is a good idea. I'd have to make sure that any driptray was properly attached and empty before opening the lid though  . Getting kegs in and out would have to be done from the side. Would have to allow room for that.

If I went for a balanced system (which I think I'll do so I can leave the gas bottle hidden behind the freezer), does anyone know of a good source of appropriate hose retractors ?
I'm thinking that if I have 4 long-ish beer lines (so I can open the lid) hose retractors will keep things tidy and also keep the hose in the freezer cavity and any contained beer cold.

Thoughts ?

Doc


----------



## Linz (25/7/04)

Doc,
With my freezer, Im going to build a frame around the base of the freezer and mount castors to it so the bar will be mobile(Island bar).
As with the beer line, one way Ive seen done is to run the lines to the rear wall(hinge side) of the freezer then coil the excess on the under side of the lid, circling to the middle, and up the post. I saw this done in the freezer at "hop to it" at Botany

As for the projector.......your on your own on that one!!


----------



## Doc (25/7/04)

Thanks to the Trading Post I picked up a 210 litre chest freezer today. Looks brand new and has hardly been used. Ironically some a Belgain couple who are out here working on a four year visa.
Anyway it will fit 4 18/20 litre kegs and probably a couple of 11 litre half kegs if pushed.
Visited the hardware store this arvo and checked out hinges and timber and braces etc. Trying to get a plan together for it. Will see what the temp of it is on the minimum setting to see if I have to worry about a temp controller or not. If I do the fujoka (sp?) will be on my hitlist :lol: 
Now also calling in my contacts for a four tap beer font. Two sources look good so fingers crossed.

Doc


----------



## kman (25/7/04)

ill be testing my new chest freezer on min setting tomorrow, and hope it doesnt freeze my beer (i think ill test with a few bottles of beer and a few of water.) but if they do, i would be interested in getting what ever your getting to control temps

cheers


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (25/7/04)

There was a post about a yank brewer who made a cool font setup from poly pipe and expanding foam insulation, on top of a freezer. Problem is I cant recall which website I saw it on. 
Anyone else seen it ?


----------



## kman (25/7/04)

ill seen it, ill try and track it down now


----------



## Doc (25/7/04)

Linz posted it here. Although one of the links in dead.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (25/7/04)

dang .... beat me to it!!


----------



## Doc (29/7/04)

My chest freezer plans are coming together.
Have sourced a couple of fonts and will decide between them when they arrive. All I know so far is one has five taps and the other is 3 or 4 taps but is a flooded font.

The bit still troubling me is the top of the freezer. I really want to put a nice wooden top on it so it looks all nice and pretty and blends in nicely with the rest of the kitchen.
I went and had a look a the Country Brewers chest freezer conversion at thier Thornleigh store this morning to see how they did it. They just went straight through the lid. I was trying to avoid doing this if at all possible.
There-in lies the problem. If you want to have the beer lines etc all nicely hidden they must be between the wooden top and the freezer lid (and enter the freezer through the rear and the wooden collar). This either means using a thick wooden top and routing out a channel on the underside for the beer lines, or leaving a space between the wooden top and the freezer lid. And you still have to attach the font only to the wooden top.
The problem with both is I would still want to somehow connect the wooden top to the freezer lid so that when you lift the wooden top the freezer lid also opens allowing access.

Anyone seen this done or have some inspirational thoughts for me ?

TIA,
Doc


----------



## JasonY (29/7/04)

Doc how about removing the top for storage and building a new one from wood only + a seal .... 

Or if there is a rubbish day or something get another lid from a freezer which is stuffed and use that and save the original.

ideas?


----------



## Doc (29/7/04)

JasonY said:


> Doc how about removing the top for storage and building a new one from wood only + a seal ....


 That is a great idea.
Doing that is there any special timber I should look for as it would be exposed to the cool temps of the fridge ?

Doc


----------



## JasonY (29/7/04)

Cant say for sure but I would perhaps use MDF for the inside (cheap) and clad it with a nice timber for presentation. As long as you give the underside a good coat of some waterproof sealant it should probably be ok, I think moisture would be your enemy. Perhaps some insulation (polystyrene?) sandwitched between the MDF and cladding would be an idea?

If you plan ahead a bit you could design it to ustilise the hinges off the existing lid which will make it easier to open & close....


----------



## GMK (29/7/04)

Go for Cypress Pine.

Has beutiful colours and grain.
Is rated H3 - used outside - moisture resistance.

Will need to seal it on the bottom - use marine varnish.
Use an organ oil - they make a marine oil finish on the top.

Trust me - will look sensational.

Otherwise - mount the font on the bar and forget the freezer top.

What ever font you choose not to use - i would like first option on the purpose - i am after a 4 or 5 tier font and/or flooded...

Here is alink to a guy that makes slabs...
Cant find the one link i want to guy in NSW taht machines and sells them..but here are some links...
http://ids.lis.net.au/solarslabs/
http://www.trendtimbers.com.au/


----------



## Linz (30/7/04)

Doc, the freezer you bought , is it posssible to buy another lid?? IS it a local brand(I think you told me it came from Belgium, fact or trying to get beer cred for the freezer??).Or can you get one here??
Store the new lid, drill throught the lid thats on it now. Then, if in the future you want to change back, you've already got the lid in storage and it will be cheaper than if you have to buy it in the future.

Just my 2c


----------



## BrentonSpear (30/7/04)

Doc,

By the time you are thinking about getting another fridge the current one would have blown up and lost all its gas, so why worry, get you power tools out and drill through that lid


----------



## Doc (30/7/04)

Here is what I'm going to do.
Have sorted out the temp thermostat. Ended up changing it from the pictures I took etc as the probe was in the lining of the freezer and was too slow to get the changes in temp. Not a problem when you run it as a freezer, but when you want to be within a few degrees above zero not good enough.

Tobins are now selling the 0-40 deg thermostat in a box like the growarm ones. More expensive though @ $185.

That is how I've now done the temp thing and have got it holding the temp under five degrees currently.

As for the top. Spoke with one of the guys that has sourced me a font. This is the four tap one and is flooded. Apparently it isn't too high so I won't have to split the lid. Will build a collar for the freezer and attach the lid to it.
I will have a dead space between the lid of the freezer and the wooden top. The wooden top will be hinged at the rear. When I need to access the freezer I lift the wooden top, then can open the freezer. 

As for cooling the font, I'm going to put a bucket (about 5 litres) in the freezer with a mix of salt and water, or meths and water. Drill two holes in the top of it and install fermenter gromets. Install a loop of beer or gas line that draws water from the bottom of the bucket and returns it to the top after cycling through the font. This will be done by a small aquarium pump. The aquarium pump will also be connected to the temp controller unit so when the freezer comes on to cool down it also pumps the cooling liquid through the font. This should mean the font is always at a good temp and ready for a beer.

Thanks for all you help guys. Will post pics of it as I build and finish it. Will have the font this weekend. Will hopefully construct all the mods next weekend. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jase (30/7/04)

Sounds sensational, Doc. Bloody sensational. Can't wait to see the end result.

Off the topic, my keg fridge is almost ready, just the tap to go in. Not sure if I put in 1 or 2 taps. Think 2 may be overkill. Will post pics when finished.

Jase


----------



## Bobby (30/7/04)

you could try adding some radiator coolent in the bucket, that is a glycol.


----------



## MAH (30/7/04)

Jase said:


> Not sure if I put in 1 or 2 taps. Think 2 may be overkill.


 Well I've settled on 5 taps for my fridge. I was going to go with 6, but my partner convinved me that 5 would look better with a nice degree of symetry of having 1 in the middle and the other 4 taps mounted equi-distant either side. 

The fridge is a bit tatty looking, and I'm having the fridge doors clad in a nice metal finsish. It's down at a workshop where they have a guillotine and bending equipment to give it a professional touch. Only problem is that becuase it's being done for free, I can't hassle the guy about taking too long to finish the job.

Will post picks when it's all finished.

And in regards to the Tobins thermostat, don't buy one already mounted in a box, just do it yourself. I just knocked one up the other night. I bought the thermostat "guts" from Tobins, then got a jiffy box, a general purpose outlet (GPO)and few bits and pieces. I mounted the thermostat in the box and put the GPO on the front just like the Growarm units. It's all mounted in a translucent blue box and looks pretty cool. All up it will have cost about $65, but if you're not worried about the aesthetics then you could make it for about $55. Best thing about it is anyone could make one. Drill 5 holes, tighten 10 screws, done! I didn't even need to solder anything becuase the wires attached to the GPO with screws and I used spades to attach the wires to the thermostat terminals. All TOO EASY!

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Doc (30/7/04)

MAH said:


> Well I've settled on 5 taps for my fridge. I was going to go with 6, but my partner convinved me that 5 would look better with a nice degree of symetry of having 1 in the middle and the other 4 taps mounted equi-distant either side.


 MAH,

Sounds the business.
I trust you have tried your kegs in your fridge and can get 5 kegs in there ?
No point having five taps if you can only fit three kegs in the fridge.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## MAH (30/7/04)

420 liter fridge  ! 
Fits six kegs or five and CO2 bottle. Three sit across the compressor hump at the back and 3 on the fridge floor in front. It's also quite tall and because I have a few 3 gallon kegs I could add a second tier of kegs if I wanted.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Boots (30/7/04)

Here's how my fridge looked with a couple cans of cheap spray paint and a sheet of unbent stainless


----------



## kman (30/7/04)

MAH, have you got any pics of this thermostat?


----------



## MAH (30/7/04)

Not yet, but I'll take some soon. Have to borrow works digital camera first.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## big d (30/7/04)

im very envious.
more ideas and things of desire to buy.


----------



## Justin (30/7/04)

Kman it would look something like this, I'm guessing. This is how mine looks, sorry for the blurry photo.

You can see the lead coming in. The white bit is just basically a female plug coming out. This isn't the one that I've incorporated the heating/cooling switch into.

JD


----------



## MAH (30/7/04)

It looks almost exactly like, only difference I mounted mine in a translucent blue box. Same GPO with scres for the wires, same use of spades to connect the wires to the thermostat wires, even the same bulkhead for the lead.

One thing that does look different is the wiring. I used the diagram you posted for the TS-040S, so I attached the active wire from the lead to terminal 2 (which is the middle terminal) and then another wire from C (which is the right hand side terminal) to the active pin of the GPO. Is the middle terminal on pictured thermostat the C?


----------



## kman (30/7/04)

ok, so is this a thremostat that you have to hard wire? or is this one you plug the freezer into and then into the wall and it turns itself on and off depending on temps?

me confused


----------



## Doc (1/8/04)

Got the internal and external collars built today.
Have uploaded pictures to the gallery.
You can check them out here
Also took delivery of a four tap flooded font. However it isn't very high and was designed to sit on the edge of a bar. Dang. Waiting on pics of the 5 tap one I've also sourced.
Still to do is join the two bits of timber for the top of the unit and hinge them to the collar. Am holding off on doing this until I sort out the font.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jgriffin (1/8/04)

5 taps? Why not go for 10
http://www.andale.com.au/category/font16.html

or for a really sexy font
http://www.andale.com.au/category/font14.html

or one for the yuppies
http://www.andale.com.au/category/font13.html


----------



## Doc (1/8/04)

Would love those fonts.
10 is too many (in that I will only be able to fit 4 kegs in the freezer). Looks the business though.
The ones I've lined up are coming at the right price (free)  

Doc


----------



## Doc (4/8/04)

Said my sad goodbye to my trusty old keg fridge yesterday.
Official Time of Death 4:10 am 3 Aug 04 (ran out of gas and was making a hideous noise that woke me up).
It has served me 84 kegs of beer totalling around 1500 litres.
It looks very naked now with the taps, beer and gas lines removed.  

On a good note the keg freezer that will replaced it got fired up this morning (gotta have cold beer tonight). I estimated I could get four kegs in it when I bought it, but fitted five in it this morning  

Now just waiting on my five tap font to arrive from NZ so I can finish the lid.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dicko (4/8/04)

Sorry to hear about the old fridge Doc, but that freezer looks like it'll be the go.

How did you attach the inner collar to the freezer or does it just sit on there?

More pics I hope when the top and the font is fitted.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (4/8/04)

dicko said:


> How did you attach the inner collar to the freezer or does it just sit on there?


 The walls of the freezer are quite thick. The inner collar just sits there, as the outer collar holds it all in place nice and firm.
The freezer lid hinges on the back also go lower than the internal collar that hold it in position to save everything sliding forward.

Will definitely post more pic's when the lid is finished and the font is attached.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (14/8/04)

The project is nearing completion.
The unit has been in production for about 10 days but is still located outside.
Finished the top for it today and got two coats of poly on it. Will need another couple of coats then the only thing left is the font.
My five tap font didn't come through and has been down graded to a four tap one. So still waiting until I get both fonts to see which one I'll go with.
Will take some more pics tomorrow in the daylight and post them to the gallery.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (21/8/04)

I've just uploaded some more pics of the conversion into the gallery.
You can check them out here.
The unit has been inside since Monday and is working well.
Bascially all that is left to do is install the font. The four tap flooded font shipped from my mate in NZ on Friday so should be here this coming week. 
I think I will need to install something too keep the wooden top lid open when I want to change kegs etc. Looking around at the hardware shop this morning and I think one of those door hinge compressor things that you have on swinging screen doors should do the trick as you can lock them in position.
Also got a small aquarium pump today to use in a bucket of coolant in the freezer to pump cool liquid through the font to keep it cool.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## kman (21/8/04)

awesome work, where did you get all the splitters from for the gas lines and such? and how much were they?


----------



## Doc (22/8/04)

kman said:


> awesome work, where did you get all the splitters from for the gas lines and such? and how much were they?


 The gas line splitters were from my old keg fridge. From memory they were about $20 each.
They are getting hard to get as I need to get a few more so I can run more kegs. Currently I have two gas lines (Dual Pressure Reg). One I generally use for gassing and the other for serving. As I'll now be able to server four, but potentially want to carbonate two at a time, I need to get another four t-pieces. That makes the big metal ones a bit pricey. Will have to go for plastic ones I think.

I also thought of a great way of keeping the wooden lid open. I'll mount a big screw-in hook eye at the back of the freezer on the wooden collar. Then two small hooks under the lid. With the right length of rope coming from the back over the top onto the hooks to hold it open when needed to save the font going through the wall.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (27/8/04)

Got a call from my wife while on my way to work this morning and my four tap flooded font has arrived.
Hanging out to get home and check it out.
But first I have to go to RedOak for lunch  

Re-did all my gas lines a couple of nights ago. All nice and tidy now. Also picked up some trunk-line to keep the beer lines insulated from Andale on Monday.

Still waiting on the beer line flow restrictors. Ultimate Air are out of stock and are waiting for a shipment to arrive. When I rang they had 6 in stock but they were allocated to a brew shop  

The conversion completion is getting very close. Will be great to have beer back on tap. The picnic tap sucks but has been getting me by  

Doc


----------



## JasonY (27/8/04)

Looking forward to the pics of the finished project Doc, looks good so far and the four taps should look very good indeed


----------



## jgriffin (27/8/04)

Hey Doc, did you order the restrictors with the allen key, or thumb screw adjustment?
UA said they were going to get some of the thumb screw ones in, and am keen to hear reports.


----------



## Doc (27/8/04)

jgriffin said:


> Hey Doc, did you order the restrictors with the allen key, or thumb screw adjustment?
> UA said they were going to get some of the thumb screw ones in, and am keen to hear reports.


 The allen key ones.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Poodz (28/8/04)

Here is my make-shift, took me about 1 hour, freezer conversion. As u can see, the shelf is not wide enough. Thats because my original shelf was 5mm too wide and i dont have anything to cut it. So the black laminated chip-board shelf from an old entertainment unit will do the job for now!


----------



## Poodz (28/8/04)

And some more pics. Its a pretty small freezer. The step inside makes it possible to fit only 2 kegs.


----------



## kman (28/8/04)

what size gas bottle is that?

where did you get it? 

how many kegs do you get out of it?


----------



## Batz (28/8/04)

kman,
I have one of these as well , Goliaths sell them , cost me $70.00 delivered to WA's north.

They are great , I suggest you grab one quick

http://www.brewgoliath.com.au/catalog/inde...c709dee0fcc1dee


----------



## GMK (28/8/04)

Nice Poodz....

But i could have cut what you wanted - just give me a ring and come down when you want it cut...

Glad to see the GMK supplied post and tap up and running - looks really good - end of plug....


----------



## kman (28/8/04)

cost you $70????? it says $120 on the website?

and will places like BOC refill these?


----------



## Batz (28/8/04)

Well 70-$80 back when I got it , is was empty , Oz post requirement

No BOC will not fill them


----------



## kman (28/8/04)

where do you go to fill it?


----------



## Boots (28/8/04)

I got one of the gas bottles from Dave also. The $80 was an introductory offer, that's why the price is now higher.

ANy fireextinguisher place will refill them for you.....

Haven't had to refill mine yet so can't tell you how much a refill costs, they're 1.5 kg tho


----------



## Poodz (28/8/04)

I havent had to refil my gas bottle yet either.

GMK, the shelf is just temporary as my bigger piece was about 5mm to long. I did have your saw in mind but i just couldnt wait.


----------



## Doc (29/8/04)

The font is in. Looking the goods. Lines all sterilised.
Will get the cooling happening tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (29/8/04)

And a close up.

Doc


----------



## JasonY (29/8/04)

looks bloody fantastic Doc! B) Very nice work, hope comissioning goes well tonight, remember work tomorrow


----------



## kman (29/8/04)

looks shit-hot doc


----------



## Doc (29/8/04)

JasonY said:


> hope comissioning goes well tonight, remember work tomorrow


 Tomorrow will be an easy day at work.
All I have on in the morning is Creative Writing 101 (Time Sheets  )

Got the aquarium pump working and cooling down the font. 
Just trying to workout whether I put the pump on a timer or hook it into the thermostat. Trial and error.

More photos later.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jgriffin (29/8/04)

So how cool does it keep the font Doc? And what are you pumping? Water? Radiator fluid?

I've been waiting to see the results of such a setup.


----------



## Batz (29/8/04)

Great job Doc looks 100%

I am very interested in you font cooling set-up , if you don't post it here can you please email me

Cheers Batz


----------



## JasonY (29/8/04)

All I can say is I want one 

Ahh well gotta have something to upgrade in the future. h34r:


----------



## Doc (29/8/04)

ATM I'm just running cold water through it.
I've set the pump up on the thermostat so each time the freezer comes on to cool down the pump comes on too.
The font is cool to touch but not super cold like a glycol one.
I may change the coolant when I get a more appropriate vessel for the liquid resoviour. Currently I'm just using a 5 litre bucket.
Here is a picture of what I'm drinking right now from it (Arroant Bastard).
The beer is pouring a little quick but I'm still waiting on the inline beer flow restrictors to arrive so I'm not going to stuff around with it.
I've posted more pictures to the gallery. You can check them out starting on this page here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/8/04)

Great stuff Doc. 

That's got me thinking now.


----------



## Snow (30/8/04)

Doc, that looks fantastic! Congratulations on your successful set-up. 

My 3-tap font arrives from the UK today. I can't wait to get home and check it out! Now I just need some kegs, gas, beer lines, regulator, disconnects...... and money...

Cheers - Snow


----------



## big d (30/8/04)

well done doc im very impressed.
and jealous  

cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (30/8/04)

I sent the photos off to my mate at the brewery in NZ that scored me the font. He showed it to the guys over there and they were pretty impressed. 
Looks like they might have a drip tray for me too. Will know later in the week when the Beer Services Manager is back  
Now there is a great title Beer Services Manager.

Do you guys have any suggestions for a non-toxic liquid I could use to pump through the font. Currently I'm pumping just water.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## BrentonSpear (31/8/04)

Heres my latest purchase. Should pick it up on the weekend and start building the bar surround for it. I have the 4-tier ready to go.

I just love the shiny stuff


----------



## Poodz (31/8/04)

If you need a thermostat for that freezer to keep it at 2-4 degrees C...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=2880


----------



## BrentonSpear (1/9/04)

Poodz said:


> If you need a thermostat for that freezer to keep it at 2-4 degrees C...
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=2880


 Thanks Poodz but I have a thermostat already for it that I got from G&G. I am thinking I might even purchase one of those other ones and make one myself.


----------



## kman (7/9/04)

ok, so i finally went up to grain and grape and picked up a gas bottle 

today is a happy day.

i also have the thermostat from poodz in the mail, should be he any day now, then i have everything to run 2 kegs (got 3 taps, but only 2 kegs as of yet.)

so tonight i will be playing around with some pressures and stuff, and turning the freezer on and then manually turning it off before my beer freezes, and i will try to pull a pot.

cant wait.

can someone point me in the right direction to read up on carbonating? i think there was a threat, ill try and track it down.

cheers everyone


----------



## jgriffin (7/9/04)

I spoke to another fridge mechanic the other day who confirmed that if you run a freezer at fridge temps, that the compressor will die after a year or two, as their not made to run at those temperatures.

No, he wasn't trying to sell me anything, just warning me not to spend too many $$ on the freezer as i'd be up for a new compressor after a while, so i sorta believe him.


----------



## kman (7/9/04)

so how long have people been running there chest freezers? anyone gones over 2 years? id like to know alittle more about that, as it may influence the decision to make a surround for it.


----------



## GMK (7/9/04)

Kman

What was the gas bottle worth from Grain & Grape...

The rental.....


----------



## kman (7/9/04)

$15 for the rental, $30 to fill, bloody cheap, he said brew shops can get this deal from liquide air, but my local doesnt have it.

bloody cheap, i told him that i was quoted $130 in geelong and he laughed, well worth the trip.


----------



## paul (13/9/04)

Heres my kegerrator


----------



## Poodz (13/9/04)

Looks good, i was going to mount my font like that, do you have to move the freezer each time to open the lid?


----------



## Hoops (13/9/04)

That is an awesome setup there Doc.
I must say you've made myself and many others here green with envy.


----------



## Doc (13/9/04)

Thanks Hoops.
Working like a charm.
Here is almost the last glass of Arrogant Bastard Ale clone coming from it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (13/9/04)

looks like you will have to make some more arrogant bastard doc.  
will have to put down one myself sooner rather than later.

cheers
big d


----------



## Poodz (13/9/04)

awesome, never seen a font like that doc, looks great


----------



## Doc (20/12/04)

Finally got the entire unit completely finished over the weekend.
A six way CO2 manifold (complete with check valves from Morebeer.com) is now installed and working a treat.
Thanks to Roach and the AHB bulk order of inline compensator valves, mine are now all installed and also working a treat. Used the John Guest fittings instead of just jamming the tube into the JG cavity. I have the pressure set to 80kpa to all kegs and pouring perfect beers through each line.

Will post photos in the gallery when the missus comes out of hospital with the dig camera.

Doc


----------



## kook (20/12/04)

Brilliant job Doc 

I just looked through the gallery and its pretty damn impressive!


----------



## Scotty (20/12/04)

Sounds great doc, i have seen your set up in the gallery it is most impresive. I look forward to more pics in the gallery. Have you thought of a name for the bundle of joy yet? Is it beer related??? Lol

Scotty


----------



## Doc (21/12/04)

Thanks Scotty.
The little bundle of joy has been named Abbey.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Wax (21/12/04)

Top notch job Doc! How much coin did you spend on wood  . So when I get my chest freezer you wont mind whipping one of those collars up for me will you mate???


----------



## Doc (21/12/04)

I honestly don't remember Wax.
I have forgotten on purpose so if I ever get interrogated on it in the future I can honestly say I don't recall :huh: 
It was cheap. From my lack of memory it was more that the freezer itself. It was expensive because the timber is all treated, dressed and laminated together and sold as individual sheets from Bunnings.
The internal collar was quite cheap. The mitre joints were a bitch, because the mitre box I used wasn't 45 deg when it said it was.
I now have a circular saw that would make it easier.
I've got the camera on me today so will take some pics of the internal plumbing tonight and post in the gallery.

Doc


----------



## Doc (21/12/04)

New pictures are up here in the gallery showing the gas manifold and beer line flow restrictors.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazzafish (23/7/05)

Have you got any photos of the decked out freezer? Finnished product?


----------



## Jazzafish (23/7/05)

Nevermind....just move a few pages! lol


----------



## Doc (26/11/07)

Doc said:


> Here is the beast.
> Only just managed to get it out of the nursing home I bought it from. Damn skinny door ways (although I think I may have broken a bone in my hand).
> Fits rather snugly into the shed. But it is function over comfort right ?
> 
> Doc



Well almost 5 years to the day that it entered my brewery, it has cycled its last refrigerant. It died overnight 
Not sure how old it was before I got it (prob ~7 years), and I'm happy with the 5 years of service it has given me.

Now on the lookout for a new massive chest freezer. 

Doc


----------



## Linz (26/11/07)

Seems to be the week for it...mine died on the weekend too


----------



## Franko (26/11/07)

youre not wrong there linz and Doc,

my serving fridge has kicked the bucket on sunday to


Franko


----------



## razz (26/11/07)

Doc said:


> Well almost 5 years to the day that it entered my brewery, it has cycled its last refrigerant. It died overnight
> Not sure how old it was before I got it (prob ~7 years), and I'm happy with the 5 years of service it has given me.
> 
> Now on the lookout for a new massive chest freezer.
> ...


Doc, I had a second hand freezer ($150) that ran for about 7 years and then died. I bit the bullet and got a new one, cost me $700, but I guess that it will run for many years.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/11/07)

Yep, mine shat itself a few weeks ago also.

Currently in the process of converting a shiny new 250 litre jobbie as we speak (chest freezer). Thought I might as well shell out for a brand newie. Should give me many years of service.  

Warren -


----------



## RobW (26/11/07)

I lost one about this time a couple of years back too.

Makes you wonder if the start of the hot weather after winter knocks 'em over.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/11/07)

Its the thought of all that summer drinking Rob.

Do you think our fridges are trying to tell us something? B) 

Warren -


----------



## Doc (26/11/07)

Jeepers, must be the time of year.
Don't know where I'm going to be able to score another 1100 litre one though.
The real bitch is having to empty the shed to be able to get the dead one out, and having to dispose of it.
Lets not even mention expendature on the brewery just before Xmas 

Doc


----------



## SJW (26/11/07)

Looks like Doc's having a Alcohol Free christmas.  

60 minutes was right after all, see, all our fridges will go down now


----------



## Doc (26/11/07)

Alcohol free xmas my arse.
The serving fridge and two other keg fridges are fine.
I'm going to fit my lager temp unit from the conical to a standard fermenter to allow me to do ales until I get a new freezer.
Also putting frozen containers in the dead freezer to keep the temp down.

Doc


----------

